# Martinu duo



## BohMar (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello!
I was looking for sheet music for Martinu 3 madrigals for violin and viola and i noticed on IMSLP that it is not legal yet to download it because of the 70 years copyright.... But then I saw that in Canada is 50 years copyright. 
So my question is - Is it legal to download music in Canada and print it in Europe and then play? 

P.S. Also, if there is someone from Canada reading willing to do me a favor :lol:, please reply...

Thank you


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

If you used ANY music to perform in public that is not an original publication you are breaking some sort of copyright. Even for Public Domain music, publishers have overheads - they can't just produce music for nothing. Premises costs, staff, equipment, paper, printing materials, marketing - all are very real costs that have to be covered. So, no you could not perform the Martinů ANYWHERE unless you were playing from 'real' music'. Using it for your own private study or practice purposes is something else and perfectly legal.


----------



## BohMar (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply. 
I am very glad to hear that because i DO need this music for practicing only, but the problem is that i can't get to it because of the copyright, but it says that they can be downloaded from Canada.

So, if it is not illegal, I would kindly ask someone from Canada or other countries that can download this music to help me.

http://imslp.org/wiki/3_Madrigals,_H.313_(Martinů,_Bohuslav)

Thank you in advance


----------

